
Show HN: Hyperactiv – A super small JavaScript reactive library - elbywan
https://github.com/elbywan/hyperactiv
======
elbywan
This week I made hyperactiv, a super small reactive library written in less
than 120 lines of code.

Basically hyperactiv observes object mutations and computes functions
depending on those changes.

The key point is that the library is smart enough to remember the
dependencies, meaning that you never have to specifiy which function depends
on which observed property.

A typical use case would be to create a smart reactive store which re-renders
your web framework components when needed. For React, a small wrapper takes
only 18 additional lines of code.

Feedback is appreciated !

More details @github :
[https://github.com/elbywan/hyperactiv](https://github.com/elbywan/hyperactiv)

